# Wine FreeBSD 11 Crashes



## EmeraldBot (Nov 15, 2016)

This isn't quite a full bug report, but is wine still supposed to work on FreeBSD 11? I upgraded about ~ 2 weeks ago or so, and ever since then wine hasn't been able to emulate anything at all but the most basic of applications. As in, not just one or two, but almost my entire library fails to start, with a wide degree of vague errors. I've completely reset the prefix, and tried every version in the ports tree, but none of them seem to work - I know there's been some rather large changes recently, especially with nvidia changing how their driver works and everything, but is this expected and I need to compile an older version, or...?


----------



## t1066 (Nov 16, 2016)

Have you tried running /usr/local/share/wine/patch-nvidia.sh after installing a new version of wine?


----------



## EmeraldBot (Nov 16, 2016)

Yep, I have, everytime. I even ran it again just now to be absolutely sure, but it didn't change anything...


----------

